# French fries



## ggrib

Has anyone smoked french fries? Seems like a lot of surface area, so minimal smoking time. Any recommendations on Time, Temp and technique?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Tater tots, are good smoked!


----------



## ggrib

Tried a few Ore Ida frozen fries-defrosted. Had smoker @ 225, so cooked them 2 hours, smoking about half the time, [Alder wood]. Then turned up to 250 for 1/2 hour.

Fries were smoked, but were "dried all the way through. Crispy, but too dry. Next time will try higher temp.

Taste was OK, not a strong smoke flavor. Seems like a fry basket with cheese and stuff melted on top would be good.


----------

